# HOW TO .. resize photos, use photobucket and upload photo's



## Jim Thompson

This tutorial is ONLY for resizing, not other editing.

Go here http://bluefive.pair.com/pixresizer.htm and download the FREE software, save it to your desktop (or anywhere it will be easy to access).

Open the program and click on the top tab called "work with one file" , then click on "Load Picture", then you will need to find your photo in the box that pops up, double click on it.

Then click on what ever size you want the new photo to be, remember that 640x480 is the LARGEST size most forums will allow, although you do not want much smaller than that unless it will be your avatar. Make sure "maintain aspect ratio" is checked and click "save picture".

It will automatically rename your photo to whatever the pics original name was and the new size you chose. Make sure you save it somewhere that you can find it later.

Start a new post or reply to an existing post. Scroll to the bottom and click on manage attachments then click on browse and find your resized photo and click on it. Then click upload. Click close this page and finish your post.


----------



## leo

*Jim, thats a great tutorial*

Thanks for sharing  

Here is a way that is a little harder for the ones that just want to "mess" with it on their own computer ...( with XP and "paint") ..here is a guide for using "paint" to resize

...................................................................

Resizing pictures with paint.............

Make a copy of pic before working.........

Put pic in "paint"

Click on "Images"

Click on "Attributes" .. (This will tell you the size of your pics,) do the math to figure how to reduce the pic to the size you need ...

Click on "Stretch/Skew"  and reduce the pics by percentages, I do mine in steps and always do both dimensions equally or pic will look weird. 

When the pic is the size you want, click on "file", then click on "save as"  and save where you keep your pics I use "my pictures"

............ EXAMPLE ...........

Example ...pic size 1600(width)x1200 (height) ... 

Reduce it by 50% (stretch and skew) = 800(w)x600(h)..

Then reduce it by 80% (stretch and skew) = 640(w)x480(h)


----------



## buckeroo

Keep in mind too fellas that once you are registered with Photobucket you can upload your photos and right within your picture on Photobucket you have a resize button for your pics. You can choose the one that allows a resize suitable for a message board just like my example picture below shows. Matter of fact I resized the screen capture below to the message board setting so you all would see what it looks like. This is super easy and handy.


----------



## gunsmith

thank you so much. now the tread will really get going.


----------



## bat

XP users should know this but some may not.  Go to Microsofts Powertoys page and download Image Resizer if you are running XP on your computer.  Very small software and easy to use.  
Right click on a picture, select resizer and select what size you want the picture.  Now that is easy.  It will keep your orginal and place a new copy that is smaller in the same folder.  Go here to get the download.. 
http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/downloads/powertoys/xppowertoys.mspx


----------



## hpurvis

*resizing pics*

What if I want to do 50 pics, What do you use? I need to go out and make 50 pictures of a house, then re-size them to 640X480 for emailing. I of course need alarge mp size to use in artwork, etc, so I have to have the 6 or 7 mega pixel.


----------



## Handgunner

hpurvis said:


> What if I want to do 50 pics, What do you use? I need to go out and make 50 pictures of a house, then re-size them to 640X480 for emailing. I of course need alarge mp size to use in artwork, etc, so I have to have the 6 or 7 mega pixel.


Make you 2 folders on your desktop.  Right click on your desktop "Create new folder"..

1 labeled something like "Sized" and the other "To be sized" (It's what I used).


Save all the pictures that need to be sized in your "To be sized" folder.

In PixResizer, click on the tab "Work with Multiple Files"

Right below that, you'll see 

_Source_

_Destination_

In your _Source_, you'll browse and click on your "to be sized" folder.

In the _Destination_, you'll put in your "sized" folder.

From there, choose the size and then click "Save Pictures".


----------



## Nastytater

wow,theres alot of good advise in this forum...Wished I'd came across it alot earlier in life before I knew how to do all this...Would have saved me the headaches and frustrations of my experiences.......Could try to right click on photo,then click on edit,this will take you too were you need to resize or should i say image...then stretch/skew,basically what leo was saying,just a shorter path....
         1.right click on your picture in the folder(scroll down to edit picture and click it.)
         2.wait for the picture to load up and find where it says image at the top left side of page.Click it
         3.scroll down to stretch/skew....Click it
     A percentage window will pop up,change the percentage from 100% in both windows down to 35%.....Might take a few adjustments but don't save unless your happy....
          I always use the highest setting on my camera frame.I can always down size the picture if need be.But remember,if you don't have the picture saved in another folder somewhere, where you can find it.You might not want to shrink too far until you get the hand of the stretch/skew process...All the pictures I ever tried top enlarge back to full size always looked too Blurry,and had to erase and start over again.....
                      Have fun and goodluck......


----------



## stillman

Another good program for resizing and other batch operations is irfan view.

http://www.irfanview.com

It's about the fastest program I know for batch operations, slide shows, thumbnailing, web galleries, etc.


----------



## Knotwild

This is mine. I love "old school". Out classed in power and weight with today's guns, but the ultimate in cool to me.


----------



## RossVegas

I think I've figured out how to post pics from iPhone. If there is a pic with this post, I'm correct. The problem is the iPhone takes to high a resolution pic. I've downloaded an app called camera awesome. It allows Multi burst in low res. just a quick snap takes about 2 or 3 shots. In the setup for the program have it store in native pics. Then click the paper clip and attach one of the 2 or 3 pics.


----------



## catfishingsoutherngirl

Not sure if anyone is interested but www.picmonkey.com may help.


----------



## 1776Flintlock

I only have an Ipad so is there a way just to downsize photos off my ipad to post my photos without having to use software or another online service?

Thanks


----------



## bulletbob

bulletbob here.I was thinking about posting some elk ,deer and bear pictures here but there is no way I'm going to understand the process.Guess I'm just too old.


----------



## wvdawg

Open your picture in "paint".
Click on "resize".
Click on "pixels".
You will see two measurements - set the larger one to 1000.  The other will automatically set itself to proportion.
Save the new sized picture as a copy.


----------

